# Herpshop rat tubs



## Scale_Addiction (May 4, 2006)

I am looking at getting into breeding my own stock again, 

wondering if the herpshop tubs are big enough for one male and two females? (adults)

any other feedback on the tub?

looking for ideas on a gas chamber, 

and need info on where to aquire a co2 bottle and gas.


----------



## NCHERPS (May 4, 2006)

BOC is where you get your CO2 bottle and gas from. Yellow or white pages for local depot.

Cheers Neil


----------



## hugsta (May 4, 2006)

I think BOC have a national hotline you can call and they will put you onto your local BOC supplier.


----------



## Craig2 (May 4, 2006)

and gass supply shop if u dont need to much co2 u may wish to try a soda stream gas bottle 
urs also have them boxes u r talking abt and now have a bigger size 
the tubs r tops best thing i have used easy to clean.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (May 4, 2006)

cool. 

any simple ideas for a gas chamber?

i was thinking a black large tub with a perspex panel in the top, a gas inlet one side at the top and a oxogen vent at the top on the other side, as i heard the gas falls to the bottom and the oxogen rises and needs to escape?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (May 4, 2006)

Mr-Magic, are the URS ones more expensive?

i haven't found URS that great to deal with, so unless their prices are cheap, i'll be sticking to Herpshop.


----------



## Craig2 (May 4, 2006)

not sure on that one i was unable to find them on herpshop


----------



## Scale_Addiction (May 4, 2006)

they are $40 = $7 for a big water bottle. they are at the very bottom of the "food" section.


----------



## OdessaStud (May 5, 2006)

Hope this helps some.instead of paying boc gas for co2 at some crazy price the same can be done with a milo or coffee tin with two holes one blocked but unblockable and one with a funnel attached to it 4 tablespoons of bicarb to one litre of viniger will produce co2.You restrain the bicarb in the milo tin and place rodents in another container with a hose going into it that will fit over your unblockable plug i found a small water bottle pop top is ideal,Slowly pour vinigar into container of bicarb and gradually open top to release gas into other tub containg rodents.Try to make the holding tank comfortable as too many in one tank will cause a lack of spontanious deaths.Please be humane whichever way you choose to euthanise your rodents,we all do it but some kinder than others.
Odessa


We all have a place on earth some of us are still looking for that place


----------



## OdessaStud (May 5, 2006)

I bloody did the send thing before i did a proof read,sorry if i screwed up somewhere

Cheers Odessa


----------



## nvenm8 (May 5, 2006)

Odessa, that is without doubt (IMO) one of the most usefull tips that have been posted. 
Thank you.


----------



## krusty (May 5, 2006)

also animal attraction have them 2 but i would stay with the herp shop.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 5, 2006)

I use bath tubs to breed rats much better IMO, you only need 1-2 males per tub with 30 or more females, this way you arent waisting food on heaps of breeding males, they get heaps of exersize and dont get fat and unhealthy, and with the right food you will pull 10 or more pregys out of each tub every week.


----------



## munkee (May 5, 2006)

Lucky fellas!!!

How easy to clean the bath tubs TB?


----------



## Retic (May 5, 2006)

I use the Herpshop tubs along with other similar laboratory type tubs and yes 1 male to 2 females is fine. They are easy to clean and very secure. 

As far as the C02 try Supagas, they are cheaper than BOC and delivery a full tank next day included in the price. I use a large round plastic barrel with a srew on lid that has a rubber seal. I have siliconed a plastic tube into the bottom and the other end attaches to the bottle. As you say the C02 is heavier and sits on the bottom, I usually 'charge up' the barrel with a bit of gas before I put the rats in which relaxes them and they go off to sleep quickly then I put the lid on and put some more gas in which finishes them off.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 5, 2006)

really easy. because they are enamel over metal i just use a dust brush and shovel to claen them out, sometimes a little scrape with a scraper along the sides and once or twice a year if they get two dirty they get hosed out. very easy and hygenic. The best part is thou that the rats are always lean as they get heaps of exersize, unlike small tubs where they tend to get fat and unhealthy.


----------



## basketcase (May 5, 2006)

what do you use for water supply in the bath tubs tb?


----------



## TrueBlue (May 5, 2006)

I put a concrete block or a half one down one end which they climb on top of to drink from water bottles comming in from the lid,( mesh lid for excelent ventilation), they also hide in the bock. at the dump you can pick up old metal security doors, cut them to fit inside the slight recese around top of bath tub, put 20 ml metal angle around for strength and coat in mesh.
To easy.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 5, 2006)

For euthanising rodents, we have purchased a food grade bucket...the white ones with the REALLY tight fitting lids. $4 from a local donut shop.

We have an old sodastream, for which we have new alcojet C02 cylinders. ($11 with swap)We will create a hole for a tube to go into the top of the bucket, with another sealable hole to let out excess oxygen, while preparing the bucket for use. If that makes sense. 

If we find it uses too much C02, we will come up with something else. But until then, this is our plan.


----------

